

Is Amazon Getting too Big for its Britches? - esdeh
http://news.yahoo.com/amazon-getting-too-big-britches-160025093.html

======
delimitted
Good but the article should mention the outage last Thursday.

~~~
debacle
The article may have been written before last Thursday.

~~~
delimitted
Its dated today meaning that even if it was written previously, that could
have been edited in. Just saying...

